# Peacock Dyes question



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

My "sampler" pack of 9 differetn Peacock Dyes arrived in the mail today. Yay!
I am really not happy with the soap dyes I have been using currently, except for some dyes my sister had found on e-Bay, but you know how that goes. 
I have high hopes for the Peacock dyes. For those of you who have used them in the past, how many drops should I start out with for a 5 pound batch of soap? I realize if I want darker, I'll add more and less if I want it lighter, but since they are supposed to be pretty potent, I'm hoping for an idea from those who have used them.
Thanks!


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Roseanna, how did your soap colors come out?? I am thinking of getting some peacock dyes too. :yes

Mary Lou


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I ended up using 25 drops of the "Deep Purple" in my 10 pound batch of Lavender soap. It isn't quite as dark as I wish it was.
I also tried to do a pink & white swirl in my Pink Sugar, but so far all I see is the white (unscented soap). It has only been two days though. I used only a few drops in the small amount of soap I dyed pink and it was a pleasant pink before the swirl.
I used the Chartruese and Orange in two of my Coconut scents (I bought three different Coconut scnets as samplers to see if there is one I like). Both have a decent color, though the Chartruese is darker than I expected and more tan but that FO accelerated on me so it wasn't as smooth as it could have been.

I'll know more how I feel when I do scents with multi colors, like my BRV.


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Keep us posted OK I would like to know what others think of thm before I buy. thanks for the input! 

Mary Lou


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ellen has a really cool forum and also on her website, and yahoo group she has all the photos of her colors in goatmilk soap and plain soap, and thi super cool all natural colorings like beets etc... There was no rhyme or reason to the amount you use, each color you have to play with to get the right amount, some takes alot, others take a little. I actually gave mine to a friend since the colors were way to vivid for anything but my mardi gras soap. I do want to play with some of her reds still just haven't had time. Vicki


----------

